# Training videos, YouTube



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone have ny favorite videos or places on YouTube two follow for good training videos? I've watched a few recently on different obedience and AKC training, but I'm interested to see what people's favorites are.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Depends on what you are training, I love all the clicker sites listed on 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0-intro-clicker-training-perfect-puppies.html


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Kikopup has some really nice videos, a lot of fun tricks as well
kikopup - YouTube

Tab has more general behaviors but there's a few fun ones
https://www.youtube.com/user/tab289


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks, I've seen the Tab ones, ill check the others out.


----------



## merle28 (Jul 15, 2013)

what about dogcoaches.com


----------



## ten3zro (Jul 13, 2013)

Search for Michael Ellis videos on You Tube (and on his site)


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

ten3zro said:


> Search for Michael Ellis videos on You Tube (and on his site)





merle28 said:


> what about dogcoaches.com


Will take a look, thanks.


----------

